

Bootflat: Open Source Flat UI Kit based on Twitter Bootstrap 3 - jalan
http://bootflat.github.io/documentation.html

======
noir_lord
This looks very nice.

As a primarily backend guy I appreciate all the work people do on this stuff a
lot (even if I don't use it I often refer to it for both inspiration and ideas
on _how_ to do stuff).

Thanks for sharing.

EDIT: For example I'm already "borrowing" the colours from the notification
dialogs, they look much nicer than the stock ones :).

~~~
swah
Same thing here, though in the moment I'm having a hard time finding U[I|X]
solutions/patterns for the webapp I'm designing, which is much harder than a
theme (for me). In the sense that "now, this is organized from a database
point of view, how do I make users consume and interact with it?"...

(Just looking at Facebook blows my mind when you start realizing how many tiny
patterns they have for displaying more information on the screen. Things like
"Jack and 13 more like your link" w/ click to expand)

~~~
dm2
[http://bootsnipp.com/](http://bootsnipp.com/) is nice, doesn't have
everything but can speed up prototyping dramatically.

~~~
notastartup
that's an awesome site, wonder if there is anything more like it

~~~
dm2
There are tons of them.

Below is a good list of them that has been around for a while, enjoy.

[http://bootstraphero.com/the-big-badass-list-of-twitter-
boot...](http://bootstraphero.com/the-big-badass-list-of-twitter-bootstrap-
resources)

------
dm2
Another flat CSS theme for bootstrap? How many minutes did that take you? The
layout on the site does look nice though.

[http://flathemes.com/](http://flathemes.com/) is your main website, it has a
link to download version 1.0.1 (even though github says version 2.0.0 is the
latest), then when I click download it says that I have to Like with Facebook
or Twitter to download my "free gift" of your BootFlat theme, that rubs me the
wrong way.

~~~
oskarth
Stop the hating, please. It has a hugely negative effect on HN in general and
on creators specifically. Don't use it if you don't like it.

 _Whenever I come across people who really hate me and my work it takes every
ounce of energy to try and ignore them and move on. So hard._ \--John Resig,
creator of jQuery
([https://twitter.com/jeresig/status/425483930918060032](https://twitter.com/jeresig/status/425483930918060032))

~~~
steerj92
This is such a silly comment.

If people can't show their opinions of things, whats the point of even having
HN. I didn't realise that everyone had to love everything posted on this site.

~~~
philmcc
I think it's a question of the tone with which he "didn't love."

There's a difference between:

"Another flat CSS theme for bootstrap? How many minutes did that take you?"

and

"There have been a number of flat CSS themes presented on this site, so I find
it hard for any one of them to really distinguish themselves. Have you
considered [the idea that OP thinks is better or more original or more
useful]?

\---

The reason it's less than ideal to weigh in with such disdain is that it
discourages other people for whom creating something like that would be a
MASSIVE undertaking.

Imagine a beginning designer who doesn't know anything about CSS or graphic
design, so, for their initial project, they want to create a flat CSS theme.
It's ambitious for them, and they're anxious to start and they log into HN
and...oh. Wow. That person just made something better than I could ever make
and got BLASTED.

What's the point of trying?

Comment #2 encourages them and points them towards a better suggestion.
Comment #1 adds nothing.

~~~
dm2
Reason #1 for the harsh tone was the requirement of a social media Like before
the download.

Reason #2 was that I was disappointed that a CSS file with a few colors
changed passes as an HN article these days.

Humility is a valuable lesson to learn. I see no reason to lie to the person
and pretend that they provide any real value to anyone actually using
Bootstrap.

The point of trying is not to show off, it should be for self-growth. If the
article said, "this is my first project as a web-developer, what do you
think", then I would have been much more polite, instead this guy just wants
as many Facebook likes as possible so that he can eventually make money off of
you.

~~~
lowboy
Did the page change in the past 15 hours? You can download the theme as a
zip[0] without any social bullshit, or install using bower.

[0]
[https://github.com/bootflat/bootflat.github.io/archive/maste...](https://github.com/bootflat/bootflat.github.io/archive/master.zip)

~~~
dm2
Yes, yes it did. Possibly because of my comment. Either way, good job on the
changes OP.

------
archildress
This looks really nice, thanks for creating it.

I'm looking to use it for a small redesign project this week, and I had a
quick concern - when I load the sample files on my OS X 10.9.2 in Chrome, the
text won't show. Once I "inspect element" in Chrome, it pops in. Strange error
for sure - just me or anyone else?

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/kkwjt7prm5a4xuh/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/kkwjt7prm5a4xuh/Screenshot%202014-03-15%2009.15.45.png)

~~~
dbond
Theres currently a bug in chrome 33/34 where web fonts won't render until you
force a repaint.

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=336476](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=336476)

------
oneeyedpigeon
.list-group-item warning has color #ffbf21, background-color #ffce54. This is
almost impossible to read.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Also, I'm not sure SPAN is a requirement for the .active element in a
.breadcrumb, but your .breadcrumb-arrow requires one.

~~~
vanderZwan
I think your constructive criticism has more chance of being heard at the
github repo:

[https://github.com/bootflat/bootflat.github.io](https://github.com/bootflat/bootflat.github.io)

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
I toyed with the idea of logging these as issues, but thought they might not
quite qualify, and assumed the author would be reading this thread. Maybe I'll
go log them there after all ...

------
mcintyre1994
Nexus 7, Chrome, portrait, dropdown menus don't expand.

------
rjfarley
This is a great looking theme, really like it. Nice work.

------
cheshire137
Arrgh, does this not bother anyone else?
[http://imgur.com/X9kZZ5w](http://imgur.com/X9kZZ5w) There's more space below
the text than there is to the sides or above, because there's a bottom margin
on the paragraph within the popover and that gets added to the padding within
the popover.

------
colinramsay
I'm sure there's going to be a lot of nay-saying here but I have to say I
think this looks fantastic. I'm trying to reskin
[https://code.google.com/p/svg-edit/](https://code.google.com/p/svg-edit/) and
I wonder if I can use this to bring it a bit more up-to-date.

------
bite
I've used bootflat for a previous project, prior to bootstrap 3, but have
since switched. It looks great, but it's just a slight modification in colour
scheme now, whereas before it was a huge difference. Bootstrap's hosted on a
CDN too, which is nice.

~~~
juliob
Hmm, that was a bit confusing. It's not clear what your prepositions "it" are
referring to.

------
AYBABTME
Thank God for bootstrap and bootstrap kits. I've got no skills in design and
all, but still can make acceptable UIs for my servers by hammering bootstrap
all over the place.

------
daGrevis
I'm not an expert, but isn't shadows and rounded corners like anti-flat?

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Why on earth would rounded corners be anti-flat? Shadows, I give you.

~~~
daGrevis
I think I read it somewhere. Maybe I was mistaken.

------
steerj92
This is not nearly as good as Designmodo's Flat UI. Seems that people are just
going to keep making Flat design kits because they are easy.

------
Edmond
Love it.

------
BenjaminN
How many of those do we need?

~~~
RyanZAG
Law of building - anything easy to make will be made over and over again.
Anything difficult to make will be made once and complained about forever.

~~~
swah
Seems true at first, but then shouldn't text editors be difficult?

~~~
dm2
What do you mean? There are tons of text editors.

Source:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=text+editor](https://www.google.com/search?q=text+editor)

------
puppetmaster3
I think HN has jumped the shark.

